# 2016 Wooden Boat Outing and Float



## Dorf-on-Steel

I am thinking if we have enough interest in having a multi-day outing on one of our rivers here in MIchigan or other Mid-West state we could pull it off sometime next year. It would be a get together where we'd have a meet and Greet on day one displaying our boats on land, a cookout at a campground/park and a float of all the boats on day two. 
I am referring to wooden drift boats, a dory or other hand made wooden boat. 
This is just a rough outline, a starting point for a discussion.
Please pass this on to others who may be interested and let's see what comes of this idea.
Dorf


----------



## STONE FLY

Super. A guy at work is a guide. He suggested the Ausable near Grayling, and knows of a great place to do it, but I`m thinking it might be a little too far north, but it is more center of the state. I`ll find out the spot he is talking about and post it. He uses a 24 ft Ausable boat thats a real beauty. We need a big enough river to handle alot of boats.

I`m thinking the meet and greet and cookout would be the main event, and a float and maybe fishing a bonus. It would just be great to get everyone together. I was thinking who ever could bring a gas grill for a cookout, I would, but then I`m thinking if this get really big, little grills wont cut it. I guess we will have to see how many people will show and plan from there. My thought is burgers and bratts and a potluck of sorts so there would be plenty of food.

Would be nice to fill a campground, power and showers would be nice, and reservations would have to be made well in advance, as well as getting with the people running the campground and securing a large area of campsites to be able to park all the boats, that way the boats would be more secure than a park where they would have to be moved in and out, and move all the tables into one area for food. Some people might not want to camp so there needs to be some local hotels around. Bring your own chairs, coolers and drinks.

Theres a couple ideas I have


----------



## STONE FLY

How about June? Theres some sort of hatch going on that month and a brown trout festival in Alpena in July. We dont want to hit a date around already booked events.


----------



## wcoutfitters

I am interested. Pere Marquette is another good option. Campground idea http://www.peremarquettecampground.com/


----------



## Steve

I'd like to float but only have a pontoon type boat.


----------



## STONE FLY

wcoutfitters said:


> I am interested. Pere Marquette is another good option. Campground idea http://www.peremarquettecampground.com/


Great WC, we are up to 4!!! Dave McCool is planning on it with his Ausable boat. I need to hook him up with this site soon. That campground looks nice. Ive floated the PM, thats a awesome river. I`ll want to go there any weekend, even if this event doesnt get there.



Steve said:


> I'd like to float but only have a pontoon type boat.


Steve, we`ll have to make room on a boat for you. You need to be at this event for sure, being the king daddy of this site. Still have a couple months to nail something down. I hope we get a bunch of members from here. There has to be a "first" outing to have a annual event


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

Bump,
Still trying to decide on a river. Right now we're looking at the North Branch, Lovell's Area. Waiting on a contact there who has some contacts. The main focus is the get together, and display the boats and share information. We are looking for a park area to set-up and park all the boats. The float may include fishing as the individuals choose to. The AuSable Trophy Waters is another possibility, Mio to Commins Flats????
I am thinking sometime in June well before the 4 th of July to avoid the Aluminum Hatch which get underway after the schools get out.
I'd like to hear from some of you folks out there who'd be interested in participating, even as a "looker". Please post your comments here.
Dorf


----------



## STONE FLY

Honyuk96 mentioned this place, "The mighty MO's nice and close for me and Henning park in Newaygo is a nice campground."
We had a outing there in 2001 with the people from this site and it was a great place and had a blast.


----------



## Honyuk96

Guess I'll chime in w a few thoughts. I float both the PM and Muskegon quite regularly. I've never floated the Au Sable and something that far north would be tough for me to make. The PM is a beautiful watershed but can be challenging in a drift boat. If you don't have moderate, at least, experience on the oars I wouldn't recommend the PM. Every year that river seems to eat at least one drift boat. Certain beats are easier than others. Couple other things about the PM. During low flows often times you end up dragging your boat through skinny spots and that gets to be a drag. I don't even float the "fly water" anymore just because of that. Regardless, between the log jams, sweepers, and gravel, the PM beats up on boats. Another thing to consider, depending on time of year, watercraft permits and forest service permits are needed as well. I float the Muskegon most of the time because it's relatively close and easy. Bigger water means more room and certainly easier in that there's always plenty of water where you aren't faced w having to drag your boat. The launches are all quite nice as well and Henning park in Newaygo would offer everything you guys are looking for. I've floated every beat on the PM and stick to the upper beats on the Mo. If anyone is interested in info in regards to the particular beats, I can provide it. If you guys end up doing a summertime thing, any watershed will be packed w canoes and tubes regardless where you go. You need to be on the water EARLY in the summer or you will be sharing the water w a ton of knuckleheads. I'll try to make this thing if my schedule allows.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

Honyuk96 said:


> Guess I'll chime in w a few thoughts. I float both the PM and Muskegon quite regularly. I've never floated the Au Sable and something that far north would be tough for me to make. The PM is a beautiful watershed but can be challenging in a drift boat. If you don't have moderate, at least, experience on the oars I wouldn't recommend the PM. Every year that river seems to eat at least one drift boat. Certain beats are easier than others. Couple other things about the PM. During low flows often times you end up dragging your boat through skinny spots and that gets to be a drag. I don't even float the "fly water" anymore just because of that. Regardless, between the log jams, sweepers, and gravel, the PM beats up on boats. Another thing to consider, depending on time of year, watercraft permits and forest service permits are needed as well. I float the Muskegon most of the time because it's relatively close and easy. Bigger water means more room and certainly easier in that there's always plenty of water where you aren't faced w having to drag your boat. The launches are all quite nice as well and Henning park in Newaygo would offer everything you guys are looking for. I've floated every beat on the PM and stick to the upper beats on the Mo. If anyone is interested in info in regards to the particular beats, I can provide it. If you guys end up doing a summertime thing, any watershed will be packed w canoes and tubes regardless where you go. You need to be on the water EARLY in the summer or you will be sharing the water w a ton of knuckleheads. I'll try to make this thing if my schedule allows.


H96, 
Thanks for the feedback. I have never fished the Upper Mo but have an interest in doing so. I have been on the PM in a drift boat and I agree it would be a difficult trip for several boats. I'd not want to do the PM.
I'll check out Henning Park in Newayego and see what it'll take to use it. Just for the record, how long a float to the park and where would we put in, at the Croton-Hardy Dam?
Thanks for your input.
Dorf


----------



## STONE FLY

That was a really nice campground, they let us reserve a bunch of sites together, but we would need to do reservations well in advance.. The river was really nice to float too and good size. Ive still got pics of that outing in 01.


----------



## Honyuk96

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> H96,
> Thanks for the feedback. I have never fished the Upper Mo but have an interest in doing so. I have been on the PM in a drift boat and I agree it would be a difficult trip for several boats. I'd not want to do the PM.
> I'll check out Henning Park in Newayego and see what it'll take to use it. Just for the record, how long a float to the park and where would we put in, at the Croton-Hardy Dam?
> Thanks for your input.
> Dorf


The uppermost run would be Croton dam down to Thornapple access. The next run down is Tthornapple to Henning park. Both runs are almost the same distance, I think Thornapple to Henning is a mile longer. I think the two runs are 6 and 7 miles. I usually do Thornapple to Henning and am always fishing and stopping often, which makes it a pretty full day. If you were just floating straight through, I think you'd be looking at 3-4 hrs ish. Both runs are easy rowing. Henning park is very nice. Sites are nice, fires and grilling are no problem and I bet they probably have showers too. I store my boat in Newaygo and usually just come up for the day to fish, so I've never camped there myself but use the park a lot as a take out spot. Thornapple to the park would be ideal too, in that you could take out and you'd be right at camp. Any other questions, just ask.
Matt


----------



## Honyuk96

Here's a few pics from the mighty Mo. This first pic is only a side channel. The main river averages probably 100 yards wide I'd guess.


----------



## Honyuk96

Not sure how to attach more than one pic at a time. Here's a crazy deer that swam over to my boat two times this day. Was one of the coolest things I've ever seen in the outdoors.


----------



## Honyuk96

She swam right under the boat ! Was a little close for comfort. I was nervous she'd get caught up in my anchor line. Only guess I have is this crazy deer wanted a little companionship as she was all by herself. Got me.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

Honyuk96 said:


> The uppermost run would be Croton dam down to Thornapple access. The next run down is Tthornapple to Henning park. Both runs are almost the same distance, I think Thornapple to Henning is a mile longer. I think the two runs are 6 and 7 miles. I usually do Thornapple to Henning and am always fishing and stopping often, which makes it a pretty full day. If you were just floating straight through, I think you'd be looking at 3-4 hrs ish. Both runs are easy rowing. Henning park is very nice. Sites are nice, fires and grilling are no problem and I bet they probably have showers too. I store my boat in Newaygo and usually just come up for the day to fish, so I've never camped there myself but use the park a lot as a take out spot. Thornapple to the park would be ideal too, in that you could take out and you'd be right at camp. Any other questions, just ask.
> Matt


Matt,
Thanks for your help on this. I took a look on Google Maps the Thorneapple to Newaygo Run and it seems to fit the bill for what I've been looking for. One quick question. I am thinking of June or September for this activity. I'd like to stay away from the busy warmer months on the river and park. What's your thinking from a fishing standpoint on the timing? Are there people around there that can spot the vehicles and trailers. I'd hope we can get 8-10 wooden boats this first year. 
I will be calling the Newaygo Parks and Rec. Dept this week to see if we can pull this off.
phil w.


----------



## STONE FLY

If we pull out at the park, we should be able to get back to get trailers and vehicles with our own people. And someone to keep a eye on the boats. I dont think that will be a problem. Last time I was there we had to make reservations a few months prior. They might close at labor day and that will be a zoo around there.


----------



## STONE FLY

I think June is gonna be the best time


----------



## Steve

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> Matt,
> Thanks for your help on this. I took a look on Google Maps the Thorneapple to Newaygo Run and it seems to fit the bill for what I've been looking for. One quick question. I am thinking of June or September for this activity. I'd like to stay away from the busy warmer months on the river and park. What's your thinking from a fishing standpoint on the timing? Are there people around there that can spot the vehicles and trailers. I'd hope we can get 8-10 wooden boats this first year.
> I will be calling the Newaygo Parks and Rec. Dept this week to see if we can pull this off.
> phil w.


The group camp at Henning is a great place for an outing like this.


----------



## Honyuk96

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> Matt,
> Thanks for your help on this. I took a look on Google Maps the Thorneapple to Newaygo Run and it seems to fit the bill for what I've been looking for. One quick question. I am thinking of June or September for this activity. I'd like to stay away from the busy warmer months on the river and park. What's your thinking from a fishing standpoint on the timing? Are there people around there that can spot the vehicles and trailers. I'd hope we can get 8-10 wooden boats this first year.
> I will be calling the Newaygo Parks and Rec. Dept this week to see if we can pull this off.
> phil w.


Phil, I agree w Mike and think June might be the best time. I think we would have a better chance of beating the canoe/tuber hatch. You mentioned the Thornapple to Newaygo run....that would be considered generally, to be taking out at New Bridge, which is about an hour past Henning Park. Not sure exactly what run you might be wanting to do ? Anyhow, vehicle spotting shouldn't be an issue at all, especially using our own people. I do have spotting contacts though if anyone would choose to go that route.
Matt


----------



## STONE FLY

One of the girls called me back today just before I was gonna call again. Dorf reserved the group site by the launch last week to show off the boats and whatever else we can do there, not sure the best place to set up food yet. I dont think we can camp there though. I`m gonna tent it too. Guess I better get this boat built.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

Steve said:


> I'd like to float but only have a pontoon type boat.


Steve,
I can handle another person to float with me. I have not yet committed to anyone yet to float with me on the river. I'd like someone who I could meet me at the park in the morning and drop a vehicle there so we can get our vehicles back to the park. Will have an opportunity to do some nice trout fishing too.
Let me know if your interested.
phil w.


----------



## STONE FLY

Heres a copy of the flyer we are sending out in PDF. (gonna try and make this post work) There are 2 pages to it. Please pass this along to anyone you can. Thanks

Also though the float is a 1 day event, I`m staying Sat night, hope some others will too for a campfire party.

2016 Wooden Boat Float on the Muskegon 6-11-16.doc.pdf


----------



## Steve

STONE FLY said:


> One of the girls called me back today just before I was gonna call again. Dorf reserved the group site by the launch last week to show off the boats and whatever else we can do there, not sure the best place to set up food yet. I dont think we can camp there though. I`m gonna tent it too. Guess I better get this boat built.


We can absolutely camp at the group site down by the launch. We had the website's 10th anniversary party there and camped.


----------



## Honyuk96

Hey guys, haven't checked in here in a bit. Most likely, I'll just be coming up for the day. Now I don't own a wooden boat, mines a glass job, but I was invited none the less. My boat is a 3 seater and it's quite possible I may be floating solo, so now's your chance to speak up if you'd like a ride. Should be a fun time.
Matt


----------



## abstract_72

This sounds great. I am planning on coming.
I'll bring my boat


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

So far we have a half dozen committed. Hope we can get a few more. Lots of room for more!
Here's the list to date:

Dorf-on-Steel (Phil, Wooden Drift Boat)
Stonefly (Mike, Wooden Drift Boat)
Steve, (Passenger)
Honyuk96 (Drift Boat)
Abstract_72, (Drift Boat)
Jason Knight, (Wooden Drift Boat)
Please post here your intention to participate in the Float. The more the merrier!


----------



## SkiTownSportsman

. The ol' woody chromer will be making an appearance


----------



## STONE FLY

Ahh, and then then was 7 !! We have flyers out all over the state at fly shops. There should be a pretty good turn out.
Well, its not a McKenzie, but it is a small wooden drift boat and its almost done


----------



## michiganmaniac

I'm in. This should be great. I can't wait to see all the boats.
Michiganmaniac


----------



## michiganmaniac

I'll be there with one of these, unless I can get a buddy to row the other so they both can make an appearance.


----------



## STONE FLY

Great!! I hope you get a buddy cause that would be super  (do people still use that word? lol)


----------



## abstract_72

image




__
abstract_72


__
Jan 16, 2014


__
1


----------



## abstract_72

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> So far we have a half dozen committed. Hope we can get a few more. Lots of room for more!
> Here's the list to date:
> 
> Dorf-on-Steel (Phil, Wooden Drift Boat)
> Stonefly (Mike, Wooden Drift Boat)
> Steve, (Passenger)
> Honyuk96 (Drift Boat)
> Abstract_72, (Drift Boat)
> Jason Knight, (Wooden Drift Boat)
> Please post here your intention to participate in the Float. The more the merrier!


# 5 & 6 are the same person ;-)


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

I am glad to see a couple more folks commit to the outing, starting to take shape. It'll be a great day!










Thanks Jason for clarifying the list I posted previously. By my count we have seven now committed. Add to the previous lIst, the following:
6. MichiganManiac, Wooden Drift Boat and possibly a rowing skif (?)
7. Ski Town Sportsman, Wooden Drift Boat.


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

Bump!


----------



## STONE FLY

Brushbuster has built a couple strip boats that are really sweet, and bassfisher91 started a spira boat just before I did.....Where are you guys?


----------



## Chasingchrome

Newbie here... Just purchased a 15'8 wood drift boat. Never been on the sticks. Can anyone recommend a river for my first trip? I know to stay away from the PM. I was thinking the Big Man. Tippy to High Bridge in a few weeks. Or what about the Muskegon?

I know to point the bow at what you don't want to hit and back row. Never let go of the oars. And never have your oars too deep. 

I also have a 5HP motor. I also know too much power you can take on water at the Stern. The motor is for small lakes. 

Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Shoeman

Chasingchrome said:


> Newbie here... Just purchased a 15'8 wood drift boat. Never been on the sticks. Can anyone recommend a river for my first trip? I know to stay away from the PM. I was thinking the Big Man. Tippy to High Bridge in a few weeks. Or what about the Muskegon?
> 
> I know to point the bow at what you don't want to hit and back row. Never let go of the oars. And never have your oars too deep.
> 
> I also have a 5HP motor. I also know too much power you can take on water at the Stern. The motor is for small lakes.
> 
> Any input is appreciated!


Where do you live?


----------



## Chasingchrome

Shoeman said:


> Where do you live?


Livonia. I only fish the westside/U.P./Canada. I get as far away from Detroit as I can : )


----------



## here2

Sounds like a good time, not good for me right now. I built this lady over like 1.5 years and launched two falls ago for the first time and then she sat wrapped up. Hope to get her out more........wood boats are like puppies got get them with other wood boats


----------



## STONE FLY

Very nice here2, sorry you cant make the outing


----------



## STONE FLY

If anyone is around Traverse and wants to come and float the river, and can tow a boat Ive got a nice 12 ft lake jon boat (its a wider deeper model) with 2 swivel seats and oars on a nice little trailer that a couple guys could use.Tows easy, ive towed it for yrs with a v6 mustang.

Talked to Dave today that works at the Ed Henning campground, they dont have a roofed shelter so hopefully the weather will be on our side. Up to 20 people can stay overnight on the group site if anyone wants to hang around and leave in the morning, will be a headcount in the evening, cost a little more if there are over 20. Doesnt sound like that will be a issue.

I`ll be there on Fri., my site is clear so even though checkin is 3pm he told me I can come anytime. I`m taking that Fri off work so I plan on getting there early afternoon so I can set up camp and hit the local fly shop.

They have tables on the site that we can move together for the cookout/buffet. They have a few small bbq`s spread around, so I`m gonna try to take my gas grill apart and bring it. Its not real big but they dont know of anywhere I can rent anything.

I`m bringing the main dish, burgers and bratts, buns condiments and plates. Anything that anyone else could bring would be great, and let me know. Anyone can pm me (which is now called a conversation) and I`ll give out my phone number if anyone wants it.


----------



## STONE FLY

One more week.....


----------



## Rasputin

Been on the river a couple times in the last week. Hatches are more sparse than I would expect, but the water level should be good and plenty of fish in the system. Should be a good weekend for you.


----------



## abstract_72

Just checking in to confirm that the event is still a go this Saturday.


----------



## STONE FLY

abstract_72 said:


> Just checking in to confirm that the event is still a go this Saturday.


Its a GO !! weather is suppose to be nice. I`ll be there Fri but Sat morning meet at Thornapple 9-10 am to float. We will do the cookout in the evening at the group site near the boat ramp.

We can figure out some spotting at Thornapple. If I can get someone to pick me up at henning after I launch my boat, I can leave my ride there spot 3 people (maybe 4) and myself with the little blazer. We need to see how many people show up. I wont have a problem making a couple trips if needed, or maybe we can have a couple spotters..


----------



## STONE FLY

Just got home and decided to do some pre-packing to see what all I can fit in this little ride. It got small very fast. Much as I didnt want to pack the grill, I guess it was our only option. The top comes off the bottom pretty easy, took that apart last night. Takes up half of my little blazer though.
















I guess the good part is my tent, a couple coolers, and some fishing gear can go in the boat. Tomorrow after work I`ll pick up the rest of the food to finish packing Fri and I`ll be on my way. Hope to see some of you there. BYOB and chairs!!


----------



## Honyuk96

I will be there. See you guys in the morning


----------



## abstract_72

I had something come up and likely won't make it. :-(


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel

The first and probably the last Wooden Boat Float is HISTORY!
I'd like to express my thanks for Stone Fly (Mike T.) for all his efforts to make this event a memorable one. He busted his butt to make this a success , too bad more people didi not take advantage of it. He purchased a bunch of food and stuff for about 30 people. Just the two of us stayed for the cookout, lots of leftovers. 
We had three boats and had a great day on the river. In addition to Mike and me was Honyuk96 (Matt) and his buddy Bob. Matt was familiar with this river section, Thornapple Launch to Henning Co. Park in Newaygo and was helpful in floating the river. Fishing was pretty good too








Ce Fini !


----------



## Honyuk96

Well, we sure had a nice day on the water and what a pleasure it was meeting Phil and Mike ! I hope I'm still able to get after it the way those two do, respectfully, when I'm their ages. You guys are animals ! I hope we can all get together for another float sometime, maybe the PM next time ? Mike has all my pics and I'm certain is more computer savvy than I, so I hope he adds some pics. Thanks gents, was very nice meeting you guys and what a beautiful day and nice time in Michigans great outdoors.


----------



## STONE FLY

Henning was the same as always, very nice and very clean. It was a great day, nice cloud cover early followed by almost too sunny for the rest of the day and very warm. The breeze was perfect for not being too hot but added a little challenge to rowing late into the float. Made a bunch of stops along the way and Honyuk offered some strategies as we moved on as he had great knowledge of the river system. We didnt get into any big fish but had fun with the fly rods on alot of small ones, and learned enough to want to go back and concentrate on some bruisers.

We did our best to try and get a bunch of members together to meet some new fishing buddys and have a fun day, but for different reasons, I guess its just part of the demise of the MS outings. We had a great day none he less, still met a couple cool guys and got to see a bunch of incredible salmon flies in person. That in itself was a real treat!!


----------



## STONE FLY




----------



## STONE FLY




----------

